

JavaScript’s native map reduce and filter are wrong - Swizec
http://swizec.com/blog/javascripts-native-map-reduce-and-filter-are-wrong/swizec/1873

======
nxn
Missing the fact [].map has been around in some browsers for a while is one
thing, being surprised that there was a crap language design decision made in
JavaScript is making me laugh though.

